# Paul Lewis's Beethoven piano sonatas set...



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

What do you think of it?

What is his style like?

Is it worth getting?

Thanks :tiphat:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Paul Lewis is (to me) very much in the Alfred Brendel mold. He considers Brendel, one of his teachers, his mentor. His playing is first class but (again, to me) not terribly adventuresome.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Why don’t you stream or You Tube some of it and see for yourself? In general, the Brendel analogy is true, but without AB sense of humor and fun


----------

